# EDC - Not for Show



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If I am making a slingshot for trade or just to show off on the forum, I take more pains on the finish than is really necessary for a nice slingshot. By which I mean nice in every way but _lookin' at._ Some folks think a slingshot has to be shiny to look good. Or at least sanded well enough to look as good as plastic (I often wonder why these guys don't just go ahead and _use_ plastic. Well I guess some do, and their forks are very pretty. Sometimes, though, very pretty still ain't such a good shooter.)

. . . Anyways this is a post about some of the stuff I usually don't post (there's a lot of it) because I'm still looking for my style. Whatever _that _means, ha ha.

I love wood and I love Naturals most of all -- they are strong and very safe. PopShot really blew my mind when he posted a natural that broke on a fork hit. But this is a freak event. I guess it did go to show that any wooden slingshot can break. Nevertheless, I still love wood naturals the best. It's something to do with . . . uhm . . . something.

See this White Oak pocket hunter? . . .








I really LOVE this thing. All slingshot killing in my area of the world is illegal. So it's an American Poacher, the minute I take a squirrel or rabbit. It is small, strong, and has that "cool" effect about it that is a must for me, once the feel is right. Most Important: I'm accurate with it.








I call this one "Knob Creek", in honor of the very fine Bourbon I was drinking when I carved this from the most un-promising fork you could imagine. Now, it's just perfect though.








In spite of its small size, it handles these very strong tubes with ease.

Now, here's a couple more of my EDC's








The one on the right is one of Harson's Hawthorn forks. I tried to die it with my sumac berries and learned that Hawthorn don't take coloring well.
Besides that, this particular fork wasn't dried enough. It cracked at the butt of the handle.








But nothing structural to worry about. This is still a great shooter and I use it a lot. HAWTHORN ROCKS.

The other one pictured with Harson's Hawthorn is one I made out of a mystery wood that really closely resembles Chestnut.

















Now, if you will indulge me, check this...

















You've seen one of these already. They are both white oak pocket hunters. But one of them is only rough shaped -- the one on the right in the first picture.








I want this one to illustrate the elements of my "style" that I am developing. It shows smallness, a certain grip, and fork tips that are amenable to either temporary tabs or OTT flatbands. (as can be seen from the previous forks).
















As mentioned, this one is only roughed out. Anyone who shoots holding the fork in his left hand can have the finished product by posting "I'm in" in this thread. The reason for the handedness of this one is that this fork had a certain twist in it that I just couldn't deny.

Okay, I'm done. Time to celebrate the Holidays with my awesome family. Merry Christmas to everybody, and Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Great work, look ace!


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I have banged on for ages about the fact for me catapults are tools. Tools to do a job, so mine have a workman like finish to them. What I would consider fine sanding is 120 grit. Don't get me wrong I love to see a quallity frame and the stuff from people like Nathan just leaves me speachless.
So to me those frames are just bang on the money, a proper poachers tool for sure......English or American.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Knob Creek is a fine looking slingshot. I can't get over the great ones you turn out.


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Proper chuckers!
Real bonnie work mate.

Cheers
AL


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Did everybody else not read the whole post?
I'm in!
I love the pinky groove on the one in the bottom pic.
DH nats are my favorite nats!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

The most important thing to me is proper feel in the hand. I go to 220 grit with the sanding, but that's with sanding drums and a palm sander, which seem to yield a smoother finish than hand sanding. I considered stopping at 120 grit like Toddy. The problem I ran into - and this is just a personal preference - is that it is easier to ease the sharp edges without taking too much off with the finer sandpaper, plus it feels just a bit more luxurious in the hand. If I happen to take pictures then I definitely like the smoother finish because my ego feels better when I show them to people. The one thing I have wondered is if stopping at 120 grit would leave enough more texture that the grip would feel a little more secure.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in. Merry Christmas and a happy holidays!


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

i'm in.







. it looks awesome.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I'm definately in!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I,m in every other left hooker on here should also be in for a chance of one of Bill,s forks they are top notch in every aspect ,
hey Bill Harsons Hawthorns has a certain ring to it ,sounds good, 
i have another load of them hanging in the shed just now drying out for you ,i will send them over early january,
merry xmas and best wishes to you and your,s for the new year.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

This is the nearest I have ever got to fancy







. Multiplex core and homemade Micarta on the outside. Still only sanded to 240 grit though


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Dayhiker and all,

For me reading this thread was realy an experience; your singshots always have their identities and just can't stop watching!

I am NOT IN since I hold my slingshot in my right hand but those slingshots are so good that I might consider switching...

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I really love the smaller size of your latest creations! I am not going to put my name in for this one ... not because I do not WANT to. Of course I want to. But I have more slingshots now than I can do justice to. So I will forgo this opportunity and wish my fellow forum members best of luck. Whoever gets it will be very lucky indeed.

Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Forgot to mention, the "I'm in's" will be drawn Jan. 2nd, 2013.


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

I just want to say, i'm not left handed. My friend, who is not part of this forum is. If I were to win, i'd give it to him. if this is against the rules, take me off the list.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Toddy said:


> I have banged on for ages about the fact for me catapults are tools. Tools to do a job, so mine have a workman like finish to them. What I would consider fine sanding is 120 grit. Don't get me wrong I love to see a quallity frame and the stuff from people like Nathan just leaves me speachless.
> So to me those frames are just bang on the money, a proper poachers tool for sure......English or American.


Toddy, I know what you mean. You are one of the guys that bring catapultry forward a little at a time. Much respect, brother!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I am in. Very nice work on that sling! Thanks for gifting it. Someone is going to be a happy camper!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in, and I very rarely sand anything but the cut ends....nice forks DH love your style


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm in. Looks really nice.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

"I'm in" I'll make it shiny with no finish and no oil. Just you wait and see.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm in! I always wanted a DH

LGD


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so in and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Speaking of not-for-show EDCs: The one I have on me at pretty much all times is a Dankung Black Palm Thunder with no wrap, just the bare metal, sporting some looped 1842s. It doesn't look like anything special but I'm unfailingly accurate with it and when I don't need it no one would ever guess I'm carrying.
Good post!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm in....it would be the perfect excuse to go get a hunting license for the first time in many years. Hunting with a Dayhiker original would be a great honor.


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

Im in they all look great


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
Well hunting with slingshot is not allowed in Poland so SS are toys for me








And I like my toys slick and shiny







If they don't have a good gripp, sorry hombre, I have messed up the project. I have tried ones or twice to leave the catty rough&#8230; and it was OK whet it stayed with me, but sending it to somebody&#8230; couldn't bear the pressure and had to finish it&#8230;
















Nevertheless&#8230; I am in







and thank you for the opportunity. As I remember your slingshots were among the first I've found in images.google







and that's no joke








Cheers
Rafał


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

porcelanowy said:


> Hello
> Well hunting with slingshot is not allowed in Poland so SS are toys for me
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rafal. I do put a finish on most of my slingshots, but I don't go to extremes, that's all. I am going to put a finish on this one before it goes to the winner. I would never send something unfinished out unless somebody wanted it that way. Good luck!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I've not been into naturals. But DH's pics make me wanna give it a try.
I'm in.
Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm in too, and I promise not to shoot it after too much of my beloved Knob Creek, or Pendleton 1910 Rye. I might shoot my eye out.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Christopher Phares (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm so in. I was always told to save that pretty stuff for church. When there is work to be done, they only reason why the handle of the plow should be polished is by the sweat of your own palms.








I am just getting into making my own, but I always think of my father saying that when I do make them. I haven't sanded one past 180 yet. In fact, being Christmas Eve and all, me and my old man are going to work on making a slingshot when I go over there this afternoon!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

im in !!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

To all the guys who entered this because I said LEFT HAND instead of RIGHT HAND I offer my sincere apologies. (I hope you all got my pm's)
If there's anybody who holds their slingshot in their right hand who would like to add an "I'm in", please do. I'm drawing on Jan. 2nd.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I hold the slingshot in my left hand, so I'm out!

But this was a very kind gesture, nonetheless.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, take me out, too. I don't want to keep someone who can use the slingshot from winning.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

My sentiments Egg Zachary. ^


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Now it is for right hand holding and if you have no objection to posting to the UK? I'm in. If of course you only wish to post within the USA I completely understand.
All the very best.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Toddy, you're in, mate!


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you. Really appreciated sir.


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello


Henry in Panama said:


> Yeah, take me out, too. I don't want to keep someone who can use the slingshot from winning.


Same here







Count me out.
Thanks for the few hours of hope Bill








Cheers
Rafał


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in brother


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

im a lefty so im out


----------

